# Here are my girls!!!



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

these are my beloved girls apologies for quality of some pictures (mobile)

Katie









Jenny









Ruby (katies sister)









Peggy









Mice in a pot!!! also Sally (white)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Those diluted blues are very lovely.


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

thankyou im hoping to breed katie with another blue buck soon (1st time aswell)


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That blue has my name!!! hehee

Lovely Mice!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're so sweet!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Blue! *love* They are all darling!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

moustress said:


> Those diluted blues are very lovely.


I agree, they are beautiful! I love the color :love1


----------

